# Can just taste that fresh corn



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Fresh corn from the garden is just awesome....have the water boiling when its picked.

I usually have some kind of trouble raising garden corn, but this years crop is really looking good....up about 1 foot. 

Can already taste it.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Grill it We need to get your mule to walk in a straight line when you plow. LOL good looking soil. I will have to wait till Aug to put in the corn.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't sweat the small stuff like row straightness...it isn't a priority of mine just as space is not a limitation.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

*"We need to get your mule to walk in a straight line when you plow."*

*"I don't sweat the small stuff like row straightness"*



I absolutely love it!! I sure wish I had a garden and was looking forward to fresh corn.

Good job!!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> I don't sweat the small stuff like row straightness...it isn't a priority of mine just as space is not a limitation.


I dont either you should see my onions


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

My corn is straight as far as the rows go....after that wind and rain yesterday they are all leaned over.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, that is where I usually have trouble with garden corn...after mine gets up to 4 or 5 feet high seems like we always get a storm with a downdraft that just lays the stalks down flat. Hoping to get lucky this year.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yesterday when I got home I went and stood them back up and pushed some mud around their basis to hold them upright. They looked good this morning but we will see what they look like as time passes.


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Our's is growing about 1 inch per day , can't wait till harvest !


----------

